

Super.js - lightweight JavaScript RIA framework - maccman
https://github.com/maccman/super.js

======
foobarbazoo
Not impressive at all; it's Ruby roots are obvious and it screws up virtually
every place where performance matters in JavaScript and the DOM. Definitely an
0.1 attempt. You're better off with SproutCore or Cappuccino. Also, it's not
even lightweight!

JavaScript in not Ruby. Good code in Ruby != good code in JavaScript. The
author would be far better off contributing to existing JavaScript frameworks
than trying to make JavaScript work like Ruby.

~~~
maccman
Care to elaborate, or are you just making baseless accusations? Is it just
classes you object to?

------
matwiemann
That's super impressive ;)

